# Lost Helmet & Spray Skirt on Shoshone



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey buzzards, 
I had a great time with you all on Shoshone today (New Years Day). Unfortunately while I was stuffing my face with food provided by Hobie under the Dagger Tent, I left my gear there. I believe that I left the following gear:

WRSI Red Whitewater Helmet
Black Harmony LC1 Spray Squirt

If anyone picked up this gear, I would be very greatful to have it back. I could pay shipping and a little extra for your time and honesty. I'm sure the river gods would look highly upon it too. My email is [email protected] or you can call me at 720-300-1396.

Muchas Gracias,
Curtis Martin
Lakewood, Colorado


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It was there when we left. Wish I knew it was forgotten or we would have grabbed it. A few people were still there when we took off. I will ask around to see if they picked it up.

hobie


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

I must have left the stuff next to the tent when I went to eat. Anyway.. Bill found the gear and said he could drop it off in Denver for me on the weekend. I figured I'd get it back because kayakers are generally good honest people. Thanks Bill!! 
Curtis


----------

